# Hunting roosters in the snow



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Anybody else out hunting roosters in the snow this weekend?

I love this time of year, all the fair weather hunters are gone and a lot of other guys are trying to get out on early ice instead of hunting.

Makes for very little competition with other hunters. Also makes for some nice pictures.


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

Hunted SE north dakota during the storm yesterday. Best hunting of the year. Two of us walked for 3 hrs and we were done. and thats without a dog.
And 3 of the birds had tail feathers longer than 22" 
23" was the biggest


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I hunted yesterday in our blizzard. It was a great time. It was hard to keep my eyes open walking into the wind because of all the sleet and snow blowing into my eyes. The birds really held tight. Wish I had my camera with for a few pics of the dog and I after the walks. We were covered in snow.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hunted southern MN this weekend in the snow, sleet and rain. Tough hunting. We managed three but missed a handful more.

After the rain and freeze up this weekend, I am positive that a bunch of pheasants died. Too bad.


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

yeah we could hardly see walking into the wind. you can see in the picture that the snow is falling horizontal.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I don't know why, but I love walking bird hunting in the snow. I might go out tuesday and wednesay this week becuase it might snow.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Game on, LOVE IT! Add another 6 inches of snow and nobody will be out, plus the Vikings are winning so even less competition. Seems like all my friends want to do is stay home and have their hearts broken year after year. I'm a jadded fan! See you in the SNOW!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I seem to find ways to get out in the morning before the games, and I go to them, with an hour drive to the Humpty Dome. I'm either a diehard or crazy....most likely both.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

went out this afternoon for a couple of hours and hunted in the snow, got two roosters and missed one. When I got home I cleaned them, they must have been a late hatch they were both small and the breast feathers were not totaly colored out and had short tail feathers maybe 12", but what really concerned me there was nothing in there crops, no corn or beans and they had no fat like alot of the birds a shot this year? Do you think the birds are having a tough time finding food already?


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

the birds we shot had more food in them now, than i have seen all year.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

What do you guys change about your tactics in the snow? I always seem to find them in the sloughs more often than the CRP, but there are plenty of guys who seem to find them in the CRP like usual.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

This years late season hunting has been GREAT shooting lots of birds and getting some GREAT dog work. The dog has cought 9 in the last five times out 7 roosters and 2 hens. It seems every time he catches a hen I say hey you need to leave them alone and only catch the roosters and not 2 mins later he brings me a rooster. Well off Ice fishing this weekend and than back to some more rooster hunting. Good luck all and stay safe out there.

HCW


----------



## Benelliman (Apr 4, 2005)

omegax said:


> What do you guys change about your tactics in the snow? I always seem to find them in the sloughs more often than the CRP, but there are plenty of guys who seem to find them in the CRP like usual.


Definitely you find them in thick cattails getting out of the wind and into something that protects them from fox and coyotes.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> but what really concerned me there was nothing in there crops, no corn or beans and they had no fat like alot of the birds a shot this year? Do you think the birds are having a tough time finding food already?


In cold weather they pass the food faster from the crop. Would doubt they are in trouble. Immature birds are putting their energy into growing mass and keeping warm so they don't show fat yet.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya we hammered them last weekend in the trees


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I had a really good day today. My aim was a little off, but I still got two. We saw a total of about 30 roosters, 20 of which were in the trees and shelter belts, the others in the sloughs. I actually like the snow, it's easier on the dog, you can see tracks, track blood easier, and I think the dog picks up scent better. I will be switching to a full choke after today. They are getting out a little bit farther still.

All the birds were fat and well fed, here is one of the young ones we got.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

94NDTA said:


> I had a really good day today. My aim was a little off, but I still got two. We saw a total of about 30 roosters, 20 of which were in the trees and shelter belts, the others in the sloughs. I actually like the snow, it's easier on the dog, you can see tracks, track blood easier, and I think the dog picks up scent better. I will be switching to a full choke after today. They are getting out a little bit farther still.
> 
> All the birds were fat and well fed, here is one of the young ones we got.
> 
> ...


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

dfisher said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I had a really good day today. My aim was a little off, but I still got two. We saw a total of about 30 roosters, 20 of which were in the trees and shelter belts, the others in the sloughs. I actually like the snow, it's easier on the dog, you can see tracks, track blood easier, and I think the dog picks up scent better. I will be switching to a full choke after today. They are getting out a little bit farther still.
> ...


It was full of soybeans. That was probably what was in yours too.


----------

